# New Wall mounted plasma



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

fjacky said:


> Just put it up.. It's in a great spot where on the other side of the wall is a crawl space. Behind the TV I cut a small hole in the drywall to fish cables thru. My plan is to have this thing be a wire free look. I dont really want to put a table there, but something like a shelf for satellite receiver, dvd player etc.
> 
> Would like a wood look. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Not sure about the wood look but there are several options out there like this: http://www.amazon.com/Cheetah-Mounts-AS2B-Bracket-Management/dp/B002MFJXZY/ref=pd_cp_e_2

This is the same company that I purchased my TV Mount from and it's worked out great and was actually cheaper then this stand.

Here are some more:

http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-Tria-Shelf-Furniture-Black/dp/B001DMJ49C/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_4

http://www.cymax.com/Common/Product/CatProduct.aspx?ID=381691&Src=Amazon&SrcID=5244968


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks.. I really liked this one

http://media.cymaxstores.com/Images/21/381691-L.jpg

BUT.. I am here in Canada and these things are never available out my way.

And if they are, the shipping is crazy. Maybe I can put one together myself.

again, thx


----------

